
Using the Machine Learning Hammer Wisely - ptidhomme
https://www.outsight.tech/technology/using-the-machine-learning-hammer-wisely
======
ptidhomme
> Our heretical approach is not to use Machine Learning. No training, no
> datasets, no labelling. We instead rely on deductive inference to get to
> quantitative conclusions.

> We feed the central decision-making processes with edge-computed and already
> classified data (ie. only meaningful and relevant information).

Outsight 3D Semantic Camera does not rely on ML, and according to them, it
saves processing power together with being more reliable.

